# Verizon to end money for upgrades?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I got this tidbit from an executive whom I know who works for Verizon.

If you are a Verizon customer and have credit for a new phone, at the end of the year that program will no longer exist. Everyone with credit will lose it.
This goes with their new iPhone coming out, at which time they will no longer give money for upgrades.

I'm not a Verizon customer, so I don't know exactly what this will mean.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I got this tidbit from an executive whom I know who works for Verizon.
> 
> If you are a Verizon customer and have credit for a new phone, at the end of the year that program will no longer exist. Everyone with credit will lose it.
> This goes with their new iPhone coming out, at which time they will no longer give money for upgrades.
> ...


where have you seen Apple announcing that they will release an iphone to verizon?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's common knowledge by now. The iPhone is scheduled within the next month or two to be available to Verizon customers. Watch a mass exodus of AT&T customers like you've never before seen in a company.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So their "New every two" program is going away? I don't think I've heard of that happening, which means that if it is, they haven't given customers enough warning.

And, if that is the case, that will be a benefit for the other carriers. Who would want to have to carry around a three year old iPhone or have to pay full non-discounted price and still have a two year contract?

I'm hoping I'm just misunderstanding.

On the iPhone, there are certain things that are easy to predict with them, even without them announcing anything. They can't start having the manufacturer's making CDMA iPhones without us knowing about it.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Great.... and I was holding off until after Christmas for a Droid. 

Of course, a Verizon iPhone has been in the rumor mill for years now. But, isn't the Android phones really popular now?


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Watch a mass exodus of AT&T customers like you've never before seen in a company.


i doubt it but i hope so then i could get a iphone 4 and unlock it for my t mobile plan.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been out of contract for 6 months now. It's great to be a free agent!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

"Lord Vader" said:


> I got this tidbit from an executive whom I know who works for Verizon.
> 
> If you are a Verizon customer and have credit for a new phone, at the end of the year that program will no longer exist. Everyone with credit will lose it.
> This goes with their new iPhone coming out, at which time they will no longer give money for upgrades.
> ...


They would be the only contract cell provider to drop that. The Verizon iphone still isn't confirmed, and even though the rumors are stronger now than they were the last two years there is still no firm announcement our even a leaked release date.

Android for life, baby.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Great.... and I was holding off until after Christmas for a Droid.
> 
> Of course, a Verizon iPhone has been in the rumor mill for years now. But, isn't the Android phones really popular now?


It's estimated that by the end of 2011, there will be more Android phones in use than iPhones, which doesn't surprise me. When I was looking to get away from my BlackBerry, I looked at the iPhone and the HTC EVO & Samsung Epic, the latter two being with Sprint, of course.

I did my research, played around--a lot--with all three, and went with the EVO. I do NOT regret this one bit. I think that phone rocks and is the absolute best Android phone out there.

The biggest advantage the iPhone has over it is battery life. iPhones use a different battery technology. However, this was negated when I got an extended battery for my EVO. Now I can go a day or two without charging it.

The EVO has a bigger screen, a larger number of FREE apps (Apple leads in total number of apps, but as industry analysts will tell you, a good majority of them are paid), HTC's Touch Sense, and a host of other features that IMHO blow away the iPhone. Plus I like the fact that the Android platform is open source.

One big advantage Sprint has over Verizon is the cost. Verizon is known for being the costliest cell provider out there. I can get unlimited mobile to mobile calls free, unlimited data and web use, and unlimited text messaging, all for a monthly cost that is literally one THIRD to one FOURTH of what it would be on Verizon. Seriously, I priced out what my average monthly charges would be on Verizon for the same usage. My bill would run anywhere from $250 to $400 per month. With Sprint, I run around $80 to $90. That is a huge difference.

Article on AT&T ranking last by Consumer Reports.

News article on iPhone coming to Verizon.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I've been out of contract for 6 months now. It's great to be a free agent!


Same here. I have a bout a 5 year old LG VX-something. It makes and receives phone calls just fine. Don't need it to make coffee for me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

cosmo said:


> i doubt it but i hope so then i could get a iphone 4 and unlock it for my t mobile plan.


You can unlock an iPhone and put it on T-Mobile, but keep in mind all the hassle. One, 3G won't work, the iPhone doesn't have the necessary frequencies for T-Mobile. You have to get a micro sim or carefully convert a mini SIM over.

Then to unlock you have to jailbreak, and be very careful not to upgrade to new OS's until the unlocking community has an unlock for it. Many find it to be a lot of hassle.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

cosmo said:


> i doubt it but i hope so then i could get a iphone 4 and unlock it for my t mobile plan.


Screw the iPhone and trying the hassle of unlocking it. Get an Android phone. They're better anyway.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately, D* seems to be targeting Apple products for their new "gee whiz" offerings. Personally, I hate Apple, so I just ignore the D* "stuff" like Nomad, but I DO wish they'd support Android for stuff other than scheduling.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> That's common knowledge by now. The iPhone is scheduled within the next month or two to be available to Verizon customers. Watch a mass exodus of AT&T customers like you've never before seen in a company.


really it is common knowledge - would not put book on it till Apple officially states that it will be there. This rumor has been floating around since 2007. Will believe it when Apple officially offers the phone through verizon. Would be nice to see it on their new LTE network - 10GB for 80.00 a month and 10.00 per gb overage charges. Verizon needs something else besides a USB cell modm on that network. If you are putting book on teh cdma chip contract that apple agreed to, remember china is the largest country that utilizes cdma and the iphone is sold there. add to teh fact there are court documents on the net that show ATT's exclusive contract for the Iphone does not end till 2012

Really hope verizon does get the stupid phone, just to stop the whining about it, then watch with amusement as the same type of whines for "service" and problems start on the verizon forum.

/rofl "mass exodus"? Only those that are willing to put the money out to pay their etf (325 if Iphone 4) and are willing to pay the cost of the phone from verizon, will also be amused when verizon iniates the capped data plan with the introduction of the "iphone for verizon" Sorry the iphone is a small portion of the companies 83 million plus cell phone market portion. Would be willing to state that the majority of Iphone users that qualified for the upgrade to the 4 accepted the terms and locked themselves into another 2 year term, which has the higher etf charges on it (effective 06/2010)


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Unfortunately, D* seems to be targeting Apple products for their new "gee whiz" offerings. Personally, I hate Apple, so I just ignore the D* "stuff" like Nomad, but I DO wish they'd support Android for stuff other than scheduling.


Nomad should work on my Droid as well as my 14" Laptop so I will be Glad when it arrives.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> really it is common knowledge - would not put book on it till Apple officially states that it will be there. This rumor has been floating around since 2007. Will believe it when Apple officially offers the phone through verizon. Would be nice to see it on their new LTE network - 10GB for 80.00 a month and 10.00 per gb overage charges. Verizon needs something else besides a USB cell modm on that network. If you are putting book on teh cdma chip contract that apple agreed to, remember china is the largest country that utilizes cdma and the iphone is sold there. add to teh fact there are court documents on the net that show ATT's exclusive contract for the Iphone does not end till 2012
> 
> Really hope verizon does get the stupid phone, just to stop the whining about it, then watch with amusement as the same type of whines for "service" and problems start on the verizon forum.
> 
> /rofl "mass exodus"? Only those that are willing to put the money out to pay their etf (325 if Iphone 4) and are willing to pay the cost of the phone from verizon, will also be amused when verizon iniates the capped data plan with the introduction of the "iphone for verizon" Sorry the iphone is a small portion of the companies 83 million plus cell phone market portion. Would be willing to state that the majority of Iphone users that qualified for the upgrade to the 4 accepted the terms and locked themselves into another 2 year term, which has the higher etf charges on it (effective 06/2010)


Yes, there will be a mass exodus over the first few months of Verizon having the iPhone. The exact numbers will be dependent on how many can get out of their AT&T contracts.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Who will be Wiiling to Pay $80/month for 10 GB of 4G LTE Service???

You can't Netstream Video so what would you need it for that you can't use 3G such as Email, Websurfing, etc.

I just don't get it or understand who will constitute that Market that will Pony up $80 for 10 GB/Month.

What am I missing???


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I got this tidbit from an executive whom I know who works for Verizon.
> 
> If you are a Verizon customer and have credit for a new phone, at the end of the year that program will no longer exist. Everyone with credit will lose it.
> This goes with their new iPhone coming out, at which time they will no longer give money for upgrades.
> ...


Keep in mind that even if the New in Two program does end, that will not be a significant loss for both Verizon or subscribers. While it is nice to get an extra discount, New in Two customers either get a $50 or $100 credit (determined by when you first started with Verizon) towards the new phone, which if activated with a two year commitment is sold at a reduced cost to begin with.

So while, it is advertised as a new phone every two years, it was really that you could get a new phone for free if you committed for another two years and the two-year commitment price on the new phone was $100 (or $50) or less.

Phones will still be available at a reduced cost if the subscriber is willing to re-up for another 2 years.

- Merg


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, which Droid am I looking for? The Droid X or the Droid 2?


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, which Droid am I looking for? The Droid X or the Droid 2?


Either one will work. Look at both and compare the screen size and decide if you need a keyboard or just the touch screen. I have the Droid 1 and never use the keyboard. Really like the Droid.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Droid 2 Global's keyboard is MUCH improved over the D1 and D2. Standard clickykey setup, not that membrane thing it used to have.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Yes, there will be a mass exodus over the first few months of Verizon having the iPhone. The exact numbers will be dependent on how many can get out of their AT&T contracts.


Anybody can get out of their contracts, just starts at a base of 325.00 and goes down 10.00 a month for each month of their contract, all subsidized Iphone 4's are under the 325.00 so most etf's will be around 260.00 to get out of contract.

Add another 199-299 cost for the subsidized phone the "verizon iphone" will cost them the total pocket change cost of 459.00 or 599.00 to get it.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

richierich said:


> Who will be Wiiling to Pay $80/month for 10 GB of 4G LTE Service???
> 
> You can't Netstream Video so what would you need it for that you can't use 3G such as Email, Websurfing, etc.
> 
> ...


some people will pay anything to brag about having the fastest mobile download speed around. Verizon must think there will be a lost of them willing to pay the cost

the 5gb plan is 50.00 and it is estimated that the users will be able to chew through that is 32 minutes as shown in some tests


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Some people will pay anything to brag about having the fastest mobile download speed around. Verizon must think there will be a lost of them willing to pay the cost
> 
> the 5gb plan is 50.00 and it is estimated that the users will be able to chew through that is 32 minutes as shown in some tests


I just can't believe who the Market is that Verizon is trying to target as the younger crowd for sure will want to Netstream and Download Movies, etc. so it won't fly for that crowd or for me!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> some people will pay anything to brag about having the fastest mobile download speed around. Verizon must think there will be a lost of them willing to pay the cost
> 
> the 5gb plan is 50.00 and it is estimated that the users will be able to chew through that is 32 minutes as shown in some tests


Indeed. On my HTC EVO, I currently have 10 days left in my Sprint billing cycle. So far, in my 20 billing cycle days, I've used around 1.2 million megabytes of data. Wonder what that would cost under Verizon, because on Sprint it's included as unlimited.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. On my HTC EVO, I currently have 10 days left in my Sprint billing cycle. So far, in my 20 billinc cycle days, I've used around 1.2 million bytes of data. Wonder what that would cost under Verizon, because on Sprint it's included as unlimited.


That is why I bought the VirginMobile MIFI 2200 with Unlimited Data Usage because the days of Unlimited Data Usage is quickly becoming like a Dynosaur, Extinct!!!

Well, this is my 5,000 Post so Let The Bashing Begin!!! :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. On my HTC EVO, I currently have 10 days left in my Sprint billing cycle. So far, in my 20 billinc cycle days, I've used around 1.2 million bytes of data. Wonder what that would cost under Verizon, because on Sprint it's included as unlimited.


You must be incorrect in your usage. 1.2 million bytes would fit on a floppy disk. Only about 1.14 meg.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> You must be incorrect in your usage. 1.2 million bytes would fit on a floppy disk. Only about 1.14 meg.


Duh! Typo. I meant 1.2 million megabytes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Duh! Typo. I meant 1.2 million megabytes.


The Empire certainly has a lot of data to deal with!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Indeed it does.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I THINK EMPEROR VADER AND THE EMPIRE IS DOWNLOADING TOO MUCH DATA!!! :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Many enemies of the Empire need monitoring.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. On my HTC EVO, I currently have 10 days left in my Sprint billing cycle. So far, in my 20 billing cycle days, I've used around 1.2 million megabytes of data. Wonder what that would cost under Verizon, because on Sprint it's included as unlimited.


It would have been included in the unlimited plan. Which is more expensive than Sprint's. The only data cap plans right now are the 4g LTE and the lower priced modem plans.

The money going away is that the primary is usually eligible for an additional $50 credit if you do not use an early upgrade. It appears they're going away with this. I never used it because of the upgrade system they have me setup with but I'm sure some people will be upset about it.


----------



## DF Wavelength (Apr 29, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> The Verizon iphone still isn't confirmed, and even though the rumors are stronger now than they were the last two years there is still no firm announcement our even a leaked release date.


Verizon Wireless is already selling iPads at their stores, and all the employees seem to be anticipating the iPhone release pretty soon.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

DF Wavelength said:


> Verizon Wireless is already selling iPads at their stores, and all the employees seem to be anticipating the iPhone release pretty soon.


been reported since 2007, when apple and steve jobs makes the announcement believe it, other then that it is blue smoke and mirrors.

Personally wish it would go over there tomorrow, the amusement factor regarding complaints and "poor service" would make it worthwhile.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I pulled the trigger this morning, and have a Droid X on order. I also got unlimited Web.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> I pulled the trigger this morning, and have a Droid X on order. I also got unlimited Web.


Amazing phone however I highly recommend rooting it and running a vanilla rom. I hated the motoblur stuff


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the Droid X. Had the Droid and Tried a Droid 2. The on screen keyboard on the X is big enough so typos on the screen are small. Plus it has a FM Radio (big draw for me).


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm liking my Droid X so far. I even have a few neat apps on it too.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/04/verizon-wireless-to-end-early-upgrades-new-every-two-program/


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sixto said:


> http://www.bgr.com/2011/01/04/verizon-wireless-to-end-early-upgrades-new-every-two-program/


From the slide it looks like current NE2 participants are ok, just no new NE2 after January 16th.

I've been out of contract for 6 months and looking for a Droid ... but despite all the "great offers" (some that beat NE2 pricing) I won't agree to raising the monthly rate to use the new phone. Seeing LTE coming also makes me want to delay an upgrade so I won't need another too soon (although LTE prices seem to be higher).

Currently I have a web enabled phone with the $15 VCast package and for some stupid reason I pay $5 for email (probably should drop that). Converting over to a Droid with it's required data package would cost more on a monthly basis ... and to do what I really want (share the phone's internet with my laptop occasionally) I've calculated the upgrade at $30 per month. (Although I could probably find some backdoor way to cheat the wi-fi sharing system I'd rather not. I suppose too many people "abused" the unlimited nature of internet connectivity through hacks ... I'd just like an occasional connection without needing to use free wi-fi or paying too much per month.)

Losing NE2 probably won't affect me too much. I'm on my third phone in 12 years of service. I'd rather have a better rate (without losing the network).


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

James, you will like the Droids. It is tough making a decision at this time with so much new stuff on the way. I'm almost glad I have a year to go on my contract so I don't have to make a decision. The data plans do seem excessive.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

James Long said:


> I've been out of contract for 6 months and looking for a Droid ... but despite all the "great offers" (some that beat NE2 pricing) I won't agree to raising the monthly rate to use the new phone. Seeing LTE coming also makes me want to delay an upgrade so I won't need another too soon (although LTE prices seem to be higher).


I have had the Droid X for a week now, and love it. Verizon is requiring a data package if you have a smart phone. Considering that GPS maps are downloaded to your phone, a data package is necessary. (Not to mention Dropbox, Yelp, KeePassDroid, Facebook, barcode scanner....)

I got a bit lucky. I'm on a FamilyShare plan with my mom, and was able to get Unlimited Data. Plus, my Droid X can access WiFi networks as well. I was hoping to hold off until the LTE phones got released, but, alas, I was simply having problems. Lord Vader provided the necessary push.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I asked my rep again, and he said no one he's talked to has heard of a change yet. He did admit that screenshot looked legit as an internal training system they use.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, looking at the slide, if you are 20-24 months into contract or out of contract it appears that the NE2 program will still apply to you, which is where I am at now (and I am grandfathered from when the rebate is $100). I've just been waiting for an Android phone that works for me. I haven't really found a keyboard that I like, although I need to look at the Droid Global as it looks like they redid the keyboard again.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Great.... and I was holding off until after Christmas for a Droid.
> 
> Of course, a Verizon iPhone has been in the rumor mill for years now. But, isn't the Android phones really popular now?


I've got a Droid X and my wife has an IPhone. We've done a lot of comparisons and the Droid seems to be a better choice. One of her main complaints is that the IPhone keeps the screen on when talking on the phone and the Droid doesn't. That means that if her ear hits a shortcut while talking the IPhone goes to the shortcut or APP. The Droid screen goes blank while talking on the phone. No problems there.

Her IPhone has a better speaker then my Droid, but aside from that, the Droid seems to be superior in every way. The voice quality of the phone is equal to my OOMA, which is equal to a landline.

I'm pretty happy with the Droid, now that I've figured out how to use it.

Rich


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

rich584 said:


> One of her main complaints is that the IPhone keeps the screen on when talking on the phone and the Droid doesn't. That means that if her ear hits a shortcut while talking the IPhone goes to the shortcut or APP.


The iPhone should not do that. What version iPhone? I read of some people having an issue with the iPhone 4's 'proximity detector' which caused the behavior you describe. I think it was supposed to be a software fix. If she has the latest installed you should have it replaced.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> Indeed. On my HTC EVO, I currently have 10 days left in my Sprint billing cycle. So far, in my 20 billing cycle days, I've used around 1.2 million megabytes of data. Wonder what that would cost under Verizon, because on Sprint it's included as unlimited.


My plan with Verizon is unlimited. And I have my son, my car, and my phone on the same plan and it costs us an extra $40 a month for the two Droids. Or a total of about $99. Don't see where you came up with $250 a month.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yeah, looking at the slide, if you are 20-24 months into contract or out of contract it appears that the NE2 program will still apply to you, which is where I am at now (and I am grandfathered from when the rebate is $100). I've just been waiting for an Android phone that works for me. I haven't really found a keyboard that I like, although I need to look at the Droid Global as it looks like they redid the keyboard again.
> 
> - Merg


My son has the Global phone, mainly because he does a lot of texting. The X has an even larger virtual keyboard that I didn't like at first, but have gotten used to. I see no problems with the X, but then, my son is always around to help me with any problems.

Another thing, you can do away with the rebates if you purchase the Droids on costco.com. The X sells for $100. With 2 year activation, of course.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

klang said:


> The iPhone should not do that. What version iPhone? I read of some people having an issue with the iPhone 4's 'proximity detector' which caused the behavior you describe. I think it was supposed to be a software fix. If she has the latest installed you should have it replaced.


She's an executive at a large pharmaceutical and she is given her IPhones because she travels so much. I think they also pay her bill every month. Perks of doing your job well!

She might not have gotten the upgrade, I'll have to ask her. Just thought of something, she did get the latest upgrade and it still does it. Wouldn't have known about it, but the upgrade wiped the phone's memory out and it took my son a couple days to get all her info back. Just happened last week.

Rich


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

'Proximity Sensor' is what I should have written. Here is one link discussing the problem. My wife and I both have an iPhone 4 and neither of ours does this. Not really sure of the current status of the problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

klang said:


> 'Proximity Sensor' is what I should have written. Here is one link discussing the problem. My wife and I both have an iPhone 4 and neither of ours does this. Not really sure of the current status of the problem.


She doesn't have the newest phone. I'd think they'll be upgrading hers soon. They pretty much give her whatever she wants. Same thing when we both worked for the same company (a chemical corp.). We both got new computers every year.

Rich


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> My son has the Global phone, mainly because he does a lot of texting. The X has an even larger virtual keyboard that I didn't like at first, but have gotten used to. I see no problems with the X, but then, my son is always around to help me with any problems.
> 
> Another thing, you can do away with the rebates if you purchase the Droids on costco.com. The X sells for $100. With 2 year activation, of course.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, from the Droid to the Droid 2 they revamped the keyboard (made the keys a little bigger), but they were inset into the keyboard too much for me to type effectively. On the Droid 2 Global, which I haven't seen in person yet, they have supposedly raised the keys up. That might be enough for me to pick one up. All I want is a decent physical keyboard and none of the Android phones seem to have that as of yet.

- Merg


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yeah, from the Droid to the Droid 2 they revamped the keyboard (made the keys a little bigger), but they were inset into the keyboard too much for me to type effectively. On the Droid 2 Global, which I haven't seen in person yet, they have supposedly raised the keys up. That might be enough for me to pick one up. All I want is a decent physical keyboard and none of the Android phones seem to have that as of yet.
> 
> - Merg


The keys on the Droid Global slide out and aren't virtual, but they are really small. My son seems to do well with his, tho.

Rich


----------



## YtseJammer1977 (Oct 29, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> On the iPhone, there are certain things that are easy to predict with them, even without them announcing anything. They can't start having the manufacturer's making CDMA iPhones without us knowing about it.


Cupertino has been hard at work on this. There have been dozens of reports from third party vendors that have sold the hardware necessary hardware to APPLE to make CDMA phones. Check out TUAW or TidBits....


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> The keys on the Droid Global slide out and aren't virtual, but they are really small. My son seems to do well with his, tho.
> 
> Rich


That I know. What I meant was that they supposedly redesigned them again from the Droid 2 so that they are raised up more.

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah the keyboard on the Droid 2 Global is stellar. I love it. Use it way more than my original Droid keyboard.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Yeah the keyboard on the Droid 2 Global is stellar. I love it. Use it way more than my original Droid keyboard.


Have you compared it to the Droid 2 though? While I like the redesign (new layout) of the Droid 2 better over the Droid, the keys were still inset to far for me. Was hoping that the Droid 2 Global had rectified that (as I had heard).

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

YtseJammer1977 said:


> Cupertino has been hard at work on this. There have been dozens of reports from third party vendors that have sold the hardware necessary hardware to APPLE to make CDMA phones. Check out TUAW or TidBits....


I was really responding to Wingrider there, to his question of where is the Apple announcement on a VZW unit. There definitely will be. Will it be announced on Jan. 11? Certainly possible, but that's about the biggest unknown.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Have you compared it to the Droid 2 though? While I like the redesign (new layout) of the Droid 2 better over the Droid, the keys were still inset to far for me. Was hoping that the Droid 2 Global had rectified that (as I had heard).
> 
> - Merg


I just checked out my son's Droid 2 Global and the keys aren't raised very much and they are really small.

Rich


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Have you compared it to the Droid 2 though? While I like the redesign (new layout) of the Droid 2 better over the Droid, the keys were still inset to far for me. Was hoping that the Droid 2 Global had rectified that (as I had heard).
> 
> - Merg


It's different from the Droid 2 from what I've heard; I don't know anybody with an original D2 to compare it with but I understand the D2's keyboard was identical in layout to the one on the D2G but with the membrane type keyboard of the original D1.

There are a few demo models on the floor at my local VZW outlets, you should go take a look even if it's primarily nonfunctional. The keyboard is still usable and you can do it while walking past the kiosk at the mall...


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

YtseJammer1977 said:


> Cupertino has been hard at work on this. There have been dozens of reports from third party vendors that have sold the hardware necessary hardware to APPLE to make CDMA phones. Check out TUAW or TidBits....


You mean the same third party vendors that have been spoting this since 2007?

Sorry - until Steve Jobs officially holds a Apple Teleconference and states specificly that Verizon is getting the iphone is all blue smoke and mirrors.

Personnaly wish it would happen, sick of the "I am leaving ATT as soon as Verizon gets the iphone" and another source of humor for posts when verizon actually gets the phone


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> It's different from the Droid 2 from what I've heard; I don't know anybody with an original D2 to compare it with but I understand the D2's keyboard was identical in layout to the one on the D2G but with the membrane type keyboard of the original D1.
> 
> There are a few demo models on the floor at my local VZW outlets, you should go take a look even if it's primarily nonfunctional. The keyboard is still usable and you can do it while walking past the kiosk at the mall...


Yeah. I just have to get to one of the stores to check it out. Maybe if I spent less time here at DBSTalk... 

- Merg


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Side note: Yeah, I'll eat crow. Verizon's ending the New Every 2 thing. Stunning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Side note: Yeah, I'll eat crow. Verizon's ending the New Every 2 thing. Stunning.


After a while you just gotta think, "It's only money" and just pay for what you want. Their superb network is worth the price. I think.

Rich


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

"wingrider01" said:


> You mean the same third party vendors that have been spoting this since 2007?
> 
> Sorry - until Steve Jobs officially holds a Apple Teleconference and states specificly that Verizon is getting the iphone is all blue smoke and mirrors.
> 
> Personnaly wish it would happen, sick of the "I am leaving ATT as soon as Verizon gets the iphone" and another source of humor for posts when verizon actually gets the phone


Well it sure looks like it's happening now. So much smoke it's like a BP oil well.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

rich584 said:


> After a while you just gotta think, "It's only money" and just pay for what you want. Their superb network is worth the price. I think.
> 
> Rich


Work pays for my VZW cell phone. I put the wife on the TMobile month to month plan. $600 cheaper than VZW with higher speed network.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RasputinAXP said:


> Work pays for my VZW cell phone. I put the wife on the TMobile month to month plan. $600 cheaper than VZW with higher speed network.


We have a couple of T-Mobile stores in our area and Consumer Reports said that Sprint and T-Mobile have networks that are almost as good as Verizon's. I was tempted, but my housekeepers have T-Mobile and Sprint and neither of their phones work well in my home. In any event, for me it's a moot point, my car only works with Verizon (naturally, I just can't win!) and with Verizon I'll stay.

I'm not very impressed with Verizon's 3G network. Hope the 4G is a big step up.

Rich


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Verizon is reducing its 30 day return policy to 14 days.

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-cut-return-policy-14-days-effective-jan-16th#comments


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BubblePuppy said:


> Verizon is reducing its 30 day return policy to 14 days.


Odd ... it was 14 days years ago when I got one of my phones. They must have bumped it up to 30 when I wasn't looking.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Odd ... it was 14 days years ago when I got one of my phones. They must have bumped it up to 30 when I wasn't looking.


AT&T has a 30 day return policy, maybe Verizon upped it to 30 days to compete.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> Verizon is reducing its 30 day return policy to 14 days.
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-cut-return-policy-14-days-effective-jan-16th#comments


Trying to cut down on people who finally gave up and bought a Droid returing them when the iPhone is announced next week?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Lee L said:


> Trying to cut down on people who finally gave up and bought a Droid returing them when the iPhone is announced next week?


In the NYC Daily News today: Apple is planning to introduce a new IPhone, the series 5. Mainly because of the antenna issues with the series 4 phones. And Verizon will be introducing them. Take it for what it's worth.

I like my Droid X, by the way. Seems to be far superior to my wife's series 3 IPhone in just about every respect. She is waiting for the 5s to come out before she exercises her upgrade with her company.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

wingrider01 said:


> where have you seen Apple announcing that they will release an iphone to verizon?


Never doubt my words, as today it's officially announced.

Once again, I am right. !Devil_lol


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Never doubt my words, as today it's officially announced.
> 
> Once again, I am right. !Devil_lol


:hurah: here is 50 cents, call someone who cares


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can care less if you don't care. That's irrelevant.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> :hurah: here is 50 cents, call someone who cares


I thought the expression was "Here's a Quarter, call somebody who gives a sh!t".

Guess Inflation must have taken over. :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I remember when it was a dime ... which is 10c more than I'd pay for an iPhone.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

James Long said:


> I remember when it was a dime ... which is 10c more than I'd pay for an iPhone.


I like my Droid. And I've made the comparison.

Rich


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

James Long said:


> I remember when it was a dime ... which is 10c more than I'd pay for an iPhone.


----------

